# One more sleep to go...



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG – ONE MORE SLEEP TIL WE GET SAFFI HOME!!! :jumping: 

Literally cannot explain how excited I am – after such a long search and watching countless members bring home their beautiful babies it’s finally our turn. 

Even though I’ve hated the wait, I’m feeling slightly nostalgic and today, whilst going through my emails I found the one below which I sent Marcus on 3rd March 2011…

_… I don’t have a name yet but I am a cream Cockapoo. One day in the next few years I will be looking for a new Daddy… will you be my Daddy please? I will need cuddles, I like games and learning how to do tricks and I will go running with you too. This is what I will look like when I arrive with you – aren’t I cute?











When I grow up I will be big and strong (though still fluffy) and will make you look so manly… I’ll protect your family and make them feel safe and sound. 










Please say ‘yes’ and I’ll be your best friend forever. Lots of love, slobbers and paws. _










Anyway, a big thank you to my Cockapoo friends for your help, support, patience and enthusiasm . I couldn’t have done it without you. :hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awwww! Turi that is so sweet! 

I can't believe the day is here either! I remember us sharing PMs on CChat about looking for a breeder....so long ago!

Tomorrow your life will never be the same again as it will enriched with all things fluffy! 

I hope the day goes well and I know that we don't need to even ask you to put on pictures and give us an update but we will all be here waiting for your special announcement telling us that she is home! 

Enjoy your day! 

xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Turi, I was only thinking this morning that it was now the final countdown!!!!
Good luck tomorrow, hope you have a good journey home.

Can't wait to see pics of Saffi at home with you


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow I can't believe you are actually going to be holding your very own puppy this time tomorrow!!! She will be in your home for keeps!
It is sad the puppy finding process is over, as we have all enjoyed the journey with you but equally looking forward to hearing about your new family member and how she settles in and all the great times and hair pulling out moments along the way ( I mean your hair not Saffi's)
Have fun and enjoy every minute.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh that letter to daddy was so sweet!:hug:
I bet your tummy is doing somersaults - but you are so well prepared, that I am sure it will all go very well for you and Saffi will enrich your lives and be in your heart in no time!
Enjoy and cannot wait for all of the pictures xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

You’ve all been brilliant, honestly. And although the wait has been excruciating, I’ve learnt so much on here and feel (famous last words) prepared and ready for my very own Cockapoo. Marcus and I can’t wait for the commitment, challenges (don’t worry Karen, no puppies will be harmed in training ) and joy that a puppy will bring and I think that signals a new point in our relationship too. 

The house in prepped, Feliway diffuser in for the cats (and their claws trimmed !), insurance is in place, the crate is out with all its blue things – new owners note that if they want their puppies accessories to match their *** hold fire on the shopping lol! Basically we’re counting down the hours!!! 

I’ll keep you posted on how we get on during the day. We’re due to leave at 8.30am and hope to be home by 1.30pm at the latest. 

Eeeeeeeeek!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO SO SO VERY excited for you!!! enjoy it so much!!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

How totally exciting, it's been along time coming but it's finally here! I can't wait to see lots and lots and lots of photos of Saffi. Have a safe trip and we look forward to the update once you've got her.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi, it has been an amazing story unfolding week after week  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow and hope all goes well. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of little Saffi settling in nicely at home. Be prepared for a lots of hard work for the first few weeks (but I'm sure you already know that ) and enjoy!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't worry Clare - Marcus and I enjoyed a quiet weekend at home (with lots of wine and sleep : )) in preparation for our new addition!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Excited for you! Enjoy every minute and take lots of pictures!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

How exciting, will be thinking of you


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Im excited for you Turi, bet you dont sleep tonight x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Let the fun commence  ... bring on Saffi The Cockapoo ...

Thrilled for you Turi & Marcus ... and can’t wait to have heaps of Saffi pics on here


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

I think you and marcus will make wonderful parents...Saffi is obviously going to be loved very much. Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi, hope you can get some sleep tonight with all the excitement...you
may need it as they can be little tinkers for the first few nights until they settle in...don't forget the ear plugs!! I'm sure you will love being a Cockapoo owner..


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Brilliant news I'm so excited for you someone will be having lots of cuddles tomorrow!! Have a lovely first day with saffi in her new home


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

At Last Turi the big day is just one sleep away (although I bet you get no sleep tonight as you'll be much too excited!!!! lol)
Can't wait to see lots of puppy photos of Saffi xxx Enjoy


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, tomorrow is the day! Very exciting for you ... remember, take lots of photos, and .........enjoy!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oooooh it feels like Christmas Eve! Can't wait to see you pics tomorrow. I'm sure she'll settle in just fine - as you have LOTS and LOTS of toys to wear her out!!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

How exciting for you Turi. Have a safe journey and enjoy your cuddles and bonding session on the way home . Can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Oooo woweee!! Am so so so excited for you . Good look for tomorrow and prepare yourself for no sleep tonight, if you are anything like I was I felt like a kid on Christmas eve again


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

What's the odds on Turi being on here half the night as she's too excited to sleep???

No wonder you are excited, I remember how excited I was!!

Good luck tomorrow and I can't wait to see pics of Saffy at home and hear about the next stage of your Cockapoo adventure.

Xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Turi I think Saffi is a very clever puppy to pick you to be her owner


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks folks... I don't think we'll sleep either :jumping:

And just realised I forgot to buy ear plugs...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thanks folks... I don't think we'll sleep either :jumping:
> 
> And just realised I forgot to buy ear plugs...


I found ear plugs worse as I kept taking them out to see if it was her crying or not I could hear!!!!! Usually it wasn't!!!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Turi this is it! No more how it will be but more how it is! After all your research you will have an idea how it should be but REMEMBER NO ONE HAS TOLD THE PUPPY! So be prepared for things you may not have thought of. You will be fine do not expect too much from your puppy or yourself, remember puppy is going through the biggest change in her life and she has no control over the outcome. We all await with baited breath for your updates but take a deep breath and go ahead slowly. Thinking of you tomorrow!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Turi this is it! No more how it will be but more how it is! After all your research you will have an idea how it should be but REMEMBER NO ONE HAS TOLD THE PUPPY! So be prepared for things you may not have thought of. You will be fine do not expect too much from your puppy or yourself, remember puppy is going through the biggest change in her life and she has no control over the outcome. We all await with baited breath for your updates but take a deep breath and go ahead slowly. Thinking of you tomorrow!


Don't worry Sue. I have this covered - I posted a copy of 'The Perfect Puppy' to my breeder for Saffi to read...

Only kidding! 

With a background in teaching I've every confidence that I'll have the patience to cope with a learning puppy. I can't wait for the challenge! 

Whether I can cope with this excitement on the other hand...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck sleeping tonight ,i can remember dreaming of puppies for weeks before we picked up Buddy and remember lots of photos please x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

*The Perfect Puppy!*



Turi said:


> Don't worry Sue. I have this covered - I posted a copy of 'The Perfect Puppy' to my breeder for Saffi to read...
> 
> Only kidding!
> 
> ...


Had a go at trying to do some training today when Hattie was being particularly trying! Needless to say not much progress. You may well wonder who is exactly in control of your household. My guess it will be the pup! But hey that is why we get them in the first place. Sleep well. Have a brill day tomorrow!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow, so excited for you - will follow your posts about Saffi settling in avidly as it will be us 6 weeks today! do take lots of pics and have lots of fun, she is a lucky pup. xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Have a wonderful week with your lovely new addition!
H x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Turi
So pleased for you that the time has finally come 
Have a lovely day to tomorrow with saffi xxx


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

How very exciting Turi!! Lots of luck... What a fabulous day tomorrow will be! X


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hope you both have a wonderful time with your gorgeous little Saffi, can't wait to see the pictures of her when you've got her settled. Have fun


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Turi will be thinking of you. Enjoy all those lovely puppy cuddles.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck - Saffi is going to be one spoilt little pup - enjoy  x


----------



## Truffles (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow. I hope everything goes smoothly and you enjoy the first day of your baby at home xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How exciting,i cant believe its nrarly time for you to pick saffi up.I cant wait to hear how the trip went and how she is settling in....and loads of pics too lol,good luck and have fun xxx


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Eeeeeek so excited for you and a lil' jealous lol! I have to wait another three weeks and it's dragging!.. I am substituting not having him by puppy shopping constantly !! Costing me a fortune :-o xx good luck :-D


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Zoe, if you go on to my blog there's a photo of just how much I spent... . You're not alone is all I'll say!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

exciting !!!!!!!!!


----------

